
React Native for Mac OS X by microsoft - priteshjain
https://microsoft.github.io/react-native-windows/blog/2020/05/19/rn4mupdadates
======
alphaomegacode
This is a great initiative and hopefully it'll get fleshed out some.

Me and two other devs have tried the Windows RN Windows for months off and on
but always something missing when compiling.

As for the Mac version, great that it worked last night but without packaging,
we can't ship anything at work.

